# Aquascaping World Magazine November / December Issue



## supercoley1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Aquascaping World Magazine is in production again. Its been a year or so since the last issue but we've been hard at work getting it back up and with more input we will be releasing a new issue every 2 months.

It is free and online. You can download it as a pdf file or just view it online :

Hope you like it:

Aquascaping World Magazine - November / December Issue

Regards
Andy


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Can you post the link again.... -_-... the url didn't get linked properly...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

NovemberDecember2010 issue

there you go  google for the win!


----------



## supercoley1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've altered the link.

Andy


----------

